# I Applaud You Guys



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Forget what the haters might say. You guys won 67 games, as incoherent as this might sound, I just wanted to say the team gave it their all. GSW is just a bad matchup, regardless of what people might say, it was one hell of a season. It will sting for a while, but I see this team contending next year, thanks for all the memories


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, it was one hell of a season ending in hell.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes this was a very unhappy ending for the mavs after a 67 win season. Did you know by the way this was the 3rd time in NBA history that a number 8 seed has knocked out a number 1 seed and ironically all 3 of the shockers involved my teams ie the knicks the sonics and now the mavs. oh well at least the yanks swept the rangers


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

reg season doesnt mean ****


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

croco said:


> Yeah, it was one hell of a season ending in hell.


burned like hell.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

VeN said:


> reg season doesnt mean ****


i keep hearing people say that but honestly the reg season has pretty much defined this playoffs so far, even the "upsets." golden state swept you guys in the reg season, which is what you could base this loss off of.

the bulls lost only 1 game to the heat in the reg season, which is what you could base their sweep off of.

if the bulls or the warriors advance to the next round im gonna base that again off the regular season records, bulls were 3-1 against the pistons in the reg season and the warriors were 2-1 against the rockets and 2-2 against the jazz.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

those 67 wins mean nothing when u lose in the first round. theres no way of defending a lose like this.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

VeN said:


> reg season doesnt mean ****



so true


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> those 67 wins mean nothing when u lose in the first round. theres no way of defending a lose like this.


Just go away before I get banned.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

HB said:


> Forget what the haters might say. You guys won 67 games, as incoherent as this might sound, I just wanted to say the team gave it their all. GSW is just a bad matchup, regardless of what people might say, it was one hell of a season. It will sting for a while, but I see this team contending next year, thanks for all the memories


Thank you for being a man and saying all this. Not very many people on this board can do that.

Mavs have no excuses though. So sad!!


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, the Mavs are still a great team. Congrats. But this is a failed season. Mavs should of won it all.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

will we ever have 3 BBall champs in Tx? still waiting on Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> will we ever have 3 BBall champs in Tx? still waiting on Dallas


Next year if Dirk does a little searching in himself and plays hard EVERY game, we'll have one in each Texas team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am waiting for the day when Houston, San Antonio, and Dallas all are 60 win teams, and have the top 3 records in the league.
That would bring a whole new meaning to don't mess with Texas.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Next year if Dirk does a little searching in himself and plays hard EVERY game, we'll have one in each Texas team.


guess its never happening


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Nope. Never will. Dirk will be traded before that even happens. It's the truth.


----------

